# Aww G'wan and  ELF yourself!



## MA-Caver (Dec 24, 2008)

No seriously, go ahead... it's funny! 
This is an updated version of one they made a few years ago, so just as good. 
http://www.elfyourself.com/
Smile! And Link your s*elf* here why don't cha? 

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/TqxUcpUyfMGbDokb#/owner/TqxUcpUyfMGbDokb


----------



## crushing (Dec 24, 2008)

Here is one of me and my youngest son.

http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/VA7XKMiymFmVnQKh


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 24, 2008)

crushing said:


> Here is one of me and my youngest son.
> 
> http://elfyourself.jibjab.com/view/VA7XKMiymFmVnQKh


The smile on your boy's face is infectious thanks...


----------

